# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Jack Kerouac?

## paulmaherjr

Can we start this as an author-specific forum?

----------


## Desolation

I may be mistaken, but I believe that an author only gets their own forum once their works go into the public domain, and can be distributed on the website.

Ole Jack's still got a while to go before all that.

----------

